# Jackson brothers near broke, working mundane jobs



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 27, 2008)

A TALE OF RICHES BACK TO RAGS AS MICHAEL-JILTED KIN HIT ROCK BOTTOM

By STACY BROWN and JAMES FANELLI

March 23, 2008 -- Stiffed by their superstar brother Michael and plagued by decades of bad fiscal decisions, the once-mighty Jackson family is barely scraping by, with one brother stocking groceries, another repairing cars and others living at home with mom while hoping for sister Janet's next handout.

Joseph Jackson, 79 and Katherine Jackson, 77 

Dad hustles various girl groups in Las Vegas. Mom is still a stay-at-home housewife and the only family member in contact with Michael. Both have previously filed for bankruptcy.

Janet Jackson, 41 

The current family breadwinner. She bought her mom a Vegas home in anticipation of losing the family's mansion, Hayvenhurst, to foreclosure. Like their Neverland colleagues, workers at Hayvenhurst have not been paid for months.

La Toya Jackson, 52 

Family turncoat who declared Michael guilty during the 1993 molestation case, she earns a living mostly in Europe and in the UAE judging beauty and singing contests. She lives with a wealthy boyfriend in Beverly Hills and has little contact with her siblings.

Rebbie Jackson, 57

The oldest, she's married to successful businessman Nathaniel Brown.

Tito Jackson, 55 

Formed a blues band several years ago and plays at small venues for $500 to $1,500 a gig.

Michael Jackson, 49 

On the verge of losing Neverland ranch as well as the family's Encino, Calif., home. He's hiding out in Las Vegas and repeatedly makes promises to his brothers while sabotaging any attempts by them to ply their musical trade.

Randy Jackson, 46 

Does odd jobs like changing tires to support himself. He was Michael's business manager during the 2005 molestation trial but ran into serious problems with friends after he persuaded three people to take out lines of credits against their homes to help Michael pay his attorney fees and Michael stiffed them.

Marlon Jackson, 51 

Lives in San Diego, where he works stocking groceries at a Vons supermarket. He fell on hard times three years ago when he was forced to leave his foreclosed home and move into an Extended Stay America hotel with his wife, Carol.

Jackie Jackson, 56 

The oldest son started an Internet clothing business and is trying to produce records by his sons. Nothing has panned out.

Jermaine Jackson, 54 

Splits time between the parents' Hayvenhurst mansion and his girlfriend's home in the San Fernando Valley. With more than $5 million in federal, state and other liens against him and a 1995 bankruptcy filing, he doesn't work or have a regular income.

Read the entire NY Post article here


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 27, 2008)

Well that was sad to read. lol


----------



## bCreative (Mar 27, 2008)

This article is complete BS. If Marlon was really stocking shelves at a grocery store I'm sure someone would have taken and posted a pic online by now.


----------



## Darla (Mar 27, 2008)

NY Post! i take everything they publish with a grain of salt.


----------



## yello (Mar 27, 2008)

wow... i thought it was only Michael.. guess not..


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 27, 2008)

Huh...I think if they were really doing that bad it wouldve been more than the ny post reporting it.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Mar 27, 2008)

I do not follow the NY Post, it's a rag!


----------



## Aprill (Mar 28, 2008)

haha *not shocked*


----------



## luxotika (Mar 28, 2008)

Huh...


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 28, 2008)

if it is true, it's really really depressing and sad





how the mighty are fallen and all that.


----------



## Jinx (Mar 28, 2008)

Yeahh, those Jackson's are media gold. If there is a Jackson somewhere, SOMEONE would have taken a picture and posted it somewhere, lol!

I though Michael (I love me some Michael, now! I spent half the day watching old MJ videos on youtube, lol!) was still kicking it in Dubai?


----------

